

My JSConf Diary - jlongster
http://jlongster.com/My-JSConf-Diary

======
simonw
"I've tried to speak but my talks never get accepted"

My advice: go and speak at a BarCamp, or another Unconference. Everyone gets
to speak, and it's a great place to start building experience as a speaker.
Post your slides afterwards (and write the talk up on your blog) and you'll
have something to point event organisers to. As you build a reputation as a
speaker you'll find it much easier to get gigs at larger events.

Here's our list of barcamps <http://lanyrd.com/topics/barcamp/> and
unconferences <http://lanyrd.com/topics/unconference/>

